# Public Land Deer #4-Video Added



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 6, 2009)

Monday, after lunch, I packed my gear up and headed up to Ocmulgee WMA to hunt for a few days.  I hoped to get there just after the rain moved out and make an afternoon hunt.  After about an hour and a half ride, I pulled into the campground.  As I glanced around the site trying to decide where to pitch my tent, I spotted a deer at the lower end.  It was a doe, and she was staring at the truck.  I just stopped and watched her.  Expecting her to split any minute, I was surprised when she put her head down and started browsing.  In a moment she disappeared behind some pine trees and low brush.  

I decided I couldn’t pass up the opportunity, so I threw the truck in park, left it running, grabbed my bow, and jumped out.  I left the driver door open and slipped around the front of the truck to begin my stalk.  The odds were against me, as they always are when bow hunting, but even more so this time.  I had a marginal wind, was in the wide open, and was wearing a faded pair of blue jeans and a t-shirt.  I got into a low crouch and started closing the distance.  

What had started out as about a 60 yard stalk quickly shrunk to 45.  Suddenly I noticed her eyes and ears were up and looking in my direction.  I froze, and was amazed when she dropped her head again.  I got even lower, and maneuvered to get some trees between us.  As soon as I got a good line, I went straight at her.  Now I was within 25 yards.  I was tucked in behind a pine, and knew this was as close as I was going to get.  

I peeped out around the tree and surveyed the situation.  She was headed to my left and would give me a shot as soon as she cleared some brush.  As I watched, she did an about face and was now headed back to my right.  I prepared to take a shot as soon as she hit an opening.  Just as she got there, I drew my bow to anchor while behind the pine, then leaned out to take the shot.  As soon as I could see her, I noticed she had turned and was now head on to me, and looking right at me.  I was in a tight spot.  I held at full draw until she put her head down, then started easing the bow back down.  When I got it about halfway down, she looked up again, and I tried to turn to stone.  My arms were dying.  She finally looked away again, and I was able to get some relief.  

I kept one eye on her, with a skimming view along the edge of the pine bark.  If she didn’t turn, she was going to be in my lap!  Suddenly, she turned, and started walking broadside to my right.  As her head went in behind the last pine, I once again drew my bow.  She stepped out into the wide open at 15 yards.  I was in shock.  This couldn't be happening!  The next thing I know, I see my arrow disappear into her side.  Though a bit further back than I would like, the shot looked solid.  I watched her cover 60 yards in a flash, and then lost sight of her.  After I started breathing again, I checked my watch.  It was 2:55PM.  I walked back to my truck, parked it, and set up my camp.

I gave her about 30 minutes before I took up the trail.  The ground was wet, but the blood trail was HEAVY.  I kept expecting to find her just up ahead, but she just kept going.   The last 150 yards of the trail was straight downhill towards a creek, where I found her floating.  Massive blood all the way.  I stepped it off, and was stunned at the distance.  375 yards.  I have no idea how she made it that far bleeding the way she did.  

After doing a little video show and tell, I fieldquartered her and packed her out.  This deer was in great shape and was covered with fat.  She's gonna eat good.

I got to feeling bad this afternoon, decided to cut my hunt short, and headed on back home.  It's a shame too.  I found a couple of hot food trees that I hated to leave.

Pittsley Predator  64# @ 28”
GT3555 100 gr. brass insert 
200 gr. Simmons Treeshark

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gV5AIEGJ9X0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gV5AIEGJ9X0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>








Entrance Wound





Chris


----------



## BOFF (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats!!
That's one BIG doe!!

Not attempting to being nosey, but how are you feeling bad? Hope your feeling better. 

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW!!!! Talk about a plan coming together... Nice job Brother!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 7, 2009)

Tight work!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 7, 2009)

You're amazing buddy.  Nice job!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> You're amazing buddy.  Nice job!



Ain't that the truth.

Way to go Chris!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 7, 2009)

my turn to get a shot. I have more this year than I have in six years, Have had deer al around without a chance of a shot as of yet. Going again this morning. Great story Chris and od shooting. Congrt


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 7, 2009)

Way to go Chris.  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## 730waters (Oct 7, 2009)

*HookedN21*

Great story! And, don't you guys have a job,  (Monday, after lunch???) LOL  Dang, that makes me want to go!! That is a beutiful deer and Bow! You guys just decide quickly to go on a hunt and there you go!!! Well, as I said, that was a good story!! And, a happy ending, but sorry you didn't feel well enough to stay and make the rest of the hunt. 
D.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 7, 2009)

Great story and you are haveing an awesome season!


----------



## Rare Breed (Oct 7, 2009)

Before this season is over you are going to need another freezer. Congratulations.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 7, 2009)

You the man!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 7, 2009)

Keep wearing them out Chris.  If I could ever get to the woods, I could play a little catch up.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow!  I skipped the story the first time to come back and read later, but couldn't stand it.  That is toooooo coooool.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool story! And a great quick hunt!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 7, 2009)

BOFF said:


> Not attempting to being nosey, but how are you feeling bad?



David, I'm fighting sinus problems, and sleeping in the damp air Monday night didn't help anything.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 7, 2009)

Great short camp hunt Chris. That was suppose to be camp meat. Mike


----------



## BGBH (Oct 7, 2009)

Good going Chris......at the rate your going your gonna have to buy another freezer...  Hope you get to feeling better...

Mark


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 7, 2009)

730waters said:


> Great story! And, don't you guys have a job,  (Monday, after lunch???) LOL



Actually, I've been laid off from work.  Makes it kind of tough to hunt though, cause I have to ration my gas money.  So far this year, I've only climbed 13 times and, counting the one from Monday, have only seen 8 deer.  I usually hunt that much in the first two weeks.

Last year, by this point in the season, I had climbed 32 times and had seen 57 deer while on stand.  So in some respects this season has been slow, but I've had a great conversion rate.

If you guys don't mind, send up a prayer for my job situation.  I could use the help.


Here's another angle to show the body size of this deer.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 7, 2009)

Chris prayers are sent for you and all others out of work.  Thanks for taking us along on you hunt.  Sometimes I need a reality check to make me appreciate what I have.  Seems I have not been able to get into the woods much this season due to trying to get jobs for my company to keep people working.  Thats a lot better than the alternative.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 7, 2009)

Great stalk Chris and great story!! Thanks for taking us along!

Sorry to hear about job loss. You sure are being productive with the time you do spend in the woods.

A buddy of mine always kids about wanting to hunt that "food plot" (campground) instead of having to get up and trek in the woods. Maybe that's not a bad idea.  That sure is a steep hill too. Glad to hear she didn't make it to the beaver pond. I think it's upstream from the camp and it has a few gators in it although I haven't seen anything big.


----------



## BOFF (Oct 7, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> David, I'm fighting sinus problems, and sleeping in the damp air Monday night didn't help anything.



Chris,

Understand the sinus issues. Been having sinus headaches for about two weeks now. 

As for prayers, we can do that right now.

Father God, as we come to you now, I thank you for your love, grace, and salvation though your son Jesus. I thank you for your never ending listening to our prayers, and thank you for your never ending answers to our calls.

Forgive me of my selfishness, and lack of devotion in seeking you daily. Hear my plea for my brother Chris, and speak to him in a loud voice, one which he can hear, and confirm it's from you, about his job situation. 

Give him wisdom, knowledge, and direction, as to your will, through the Holy Spirit, in seeking and finding a job to glorify you. Provide him peace, comfort, and financial stability.

We ask for you to be the Great physician, and lay your hands upon Chris and heal  his body, not only physically, but emotionally, mentally, and spiritually  as well. Help
him to be strong, and full of your glorious energy.


We thank you for what you have done, and what you are going to do, not for our glory, but yours. 

For it is in Jesus name we ask and claim these things, Amen.



God Bless,
David B.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 7, 2009)

You are having a great season, Chris!


----------



## Elbow (Oct 7, 2009)

_Actually, I've been laid off from work. Makes it kind of tough to hunt though, cause I have to ration my gas money. So far this year, I've only climbed 13 times and, counting the one from Monday, have only seen 8 deer. I usually hunt that much in the first two weeks.
_


Chris, it's good your still keeping yourself busy by doing the things you love.  Being laid off can be depressing, so many people are these days but at least you get out there and do something productive! Good job! That is one fine doe! Incredible how far she traveled with all of that blood loss!
Congrats and keep the chin up!
El


----------



## dpoole (Oct 7, 2009)

will be prayong for your work situation. You are the man when it comes to gettin it done. One thing is for sure you aint gona starve to death!!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 7, 2009)

Chris- you are the man, any fella who can kill a deer with trad equipment while sitting up camp ROCKS ! hope ya get to feeling better ! DANG what a hole !


----------



## GrayG (Oct 7, 2009)

Prayers sent, Chris. Congratulations on a great season!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 7, 2009)

Chris, have you thought about starting your own traditional bow guided hunts, sounds like you have great success...


----------



## satchmo (Oct 7, 2009)

I have said it before and i'll say it again, you trad guys are awesome. Great story, greaty deer.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 7, 2009)

dang Chris! what can I say but, "When ya hot?? Dude yer on fire!"


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 7, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## gblrklr (Oct 7, 2009)

Way to go Chris!  Man, that Simmons leaves a GASH!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 7, 2009)

Big Doe chris, congrats! The story was a good one. I appreciate you sharing so much detail with us, it makes me imagaine I was there. I hope your job situation get better.


----------



## Slasher (Oct 7, 2009)

*Nice Job...*

I shot one similiar back when I shot with wheels... It is amazing and eye opening to learn that mature deer are fallible... Just souped up billy and nanny goats...

Good work!!!

Enjoy some good eating


----------



## fishbait (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry about your job. Prayers sent.  
On a side note YOU THE MAN.
Congrats on another great hunt. You are my HERO.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Oct 7, 2009)

Great hunt Chris, I like to read the storys that goes along with the hunts.  Hope you get to feeling better. Don't give up. If I can help just let me know.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 7, 2009)

whew!!! dang. great story. thanks for posting. prayers sent. it'll all come together for you, just like your hunts. D.


----------



## SOS (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice doe.  Great story.  Good luck with the job search.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 7, 2009)

You are having a great year.  We will keep you in our prayers about your job situation.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome! A stalk from the truck over the camp ground. Too cool.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 8, 2009)

Great job Bud.RC


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 8, 2009)

Chris I am starting to think you could get a deer in the Wal Mart Parking Lot


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't know if anyone is interested, but I added the show and tell video for this deer.  Look closely and you'll see how I got all that blood on my jeans.
Chris


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 9, 2009)

Chris, great video.  Next time, can you leave it running for the field quarter?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 9, 2009)

Outstanding Chris!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 10, 2009)

Chris the video adds a whole new dimention to this thread....GOOD JOB !
thanks !


----------



## fountain (Oct 10, 2009)

good video.  enjoyed it.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 10, 2009)

Chris thanks for the video.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 11, 2009)

Good show and tell Chris. Mike


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 11, 2009)

ky_longbow said:


> Chris the video adds a whole new dimention to this thread....GOOD JOB !
> thanks !



Well said.


----------



## RickD (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent hunt,loved the story


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 12, 2009)

Great Job!  When I grow up I want to be just like you.  Seriously, we are praying for you. Lord, bless Chris and provide his every need. Amen!!


----------



## ralphbowhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

awsome hunt,didn't notice you slapping mosquitoes they are horrible in that area i live about 5 miles from the check station!

on the ground with trad equipment you can be proud,best of luck with the job search,Ralph


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 14, 2009)

Chris, thanks for sharing this video.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 15, 2009)

That's a great story thanks for posting it and the video.


----------

